# Problem with poo in hair.



## kickapoo (Jun 29, 2007)

The first Maltese we had, had very silky hair which I conditioned after his bath every two weeks. I also feed Eukenuba to assure the stool was small & firm. I never had a problem with his poo sticking in his hair after going.

The Maltese we have now (before clipping) was having a problem with his stool sticking in his long hair on the way to the ground. I would have to remove it best I could...usually resulting in having to bath his rear-end afterward to get the residue out of his hair. His stool is usually firm, and I use the same conditioner on him. Why does he have this problem, when my other Maltese didn't? I have clipped him....but want to let his hair grow out again for winter, and really don't want to be removing poo from his hair every day. 

Does anyone else have this problem...and if so, any suggestions?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you have his actual butty "hole" clipped down?







That helps tons. If not, hopefully someone might be able to lend a hand.

Edit: Lend a hand, as in advice.. not as in picking the poopie. lol.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

You might try a teeny bit of PetSilk Liquid Silk or something similar to make the hair back there a little more "slippery".







Just use a very small amount or the hair could look greasy.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

This happens occasionally to Pico and he is in a puppy cut full time. I can't make any recommendations to prevent this from happening but I can give you an excellent tip for removal:

Use a steel comb with two sizes of teeth, fine and regular. First comb the poo out onto a paper towel or tissue using the regular teeth then use the fine teeth to comb out any residue. At that point you should only have a tiny bit of fur to clean up.

I recommend the steel comb because it is easier to sanitize in hot soapy water.


----------



## kickapoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions.....I will be trying them.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Baby Powder (with pure cornstarch)! LOL - it's my latest find & it works really well to comb out any dingleberries. Just sprinkle it directly on to the offending area, then comb it out, voila!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The key is to keep the hair trimmed around the rectum. It sticks to the smallest of hair. Everyone knows that Maltese poop and run to keep it from getting in the coat.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

This happens occasionally to Sunny but its usually only if he ate something funny. If this is always happening I would consider trying a differnt food, I don't know a lot, really anything for that matter, about maltese digestive systems but seems it would be safe to assume they aren't all the same. Even though the food as great for you last maltese maybe its just not setting as well with this new ones tummy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This happens once in a while to Rylee. I make her stay outside (our weather is usually really nice) and wait a little bit for the pieces to dry. I then pick her up and comb it out while we are both outside. I use to try and get it off as soon as it happened and ended up making a big mess and having to bathe her whole rear end.

If you use Pet Silk use a tiny bit. I used way too much once and had to use Dawn Dish Detergent to get it out of her hair.

I have never tried the baby powder before but sounds like it is worth a try because it will dry the poop faster.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

This happened to Luci once in a while when she was in coat. So, every morning before she went poopie, I would put her top-knot up, and I would also put 2 bands on her tushy area, like curtains almost (lol) so that all the hair was out of the way for the day. I did this when she had soft poopie and it worked great!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> This happened to Luci once in a while when she was in coat. So, every morning before she went poopie, I would also put 2 bands on her tushy area, like curtains almost (lol) so that all the hair was out of the way for the day. I did this when she had soft poopie and it worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This works especially well on days the baby has a little upset tummy. Saves a world of cleaning. As for everyday potty breaks............I know Sassy's habits pretty good and I keep an eye on her. Whenever I see her in her potty box and ready to poop I go over and move her hair out of the way.







No messes to deal with


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> This happened to Luci once in a while when she was in coat. So, every morning before she went poopie, I would put her top-knot up, and I would also put 2 bands on her tushy area, like curtains almost (lol) so that all the hair was out of the way for the day. I did this when she had soft poopie and it worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL fantastic! I'd love to see a picture of that!! LOL







How very clever!!


----------



## kickapoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone....there are some GREAT ideas here! BTW.....it doesn't stick around his anus....it clings to the longer hair on the way down.









Where can I buy this "Silk" I've been reading about?


----------

